# [INFO] Tether SGT 10.1 to Phone via Bluetooth



## antnyh (Jun 7, 2011)

I didn't see this posted on here anywhere so I thought I'd put this out here. I was curious if I could pair my Droid X with my newly purchased tablet via Bluetooth and utilize my phone's 3G data connection. The answer is yes. This may be old news to some, but it wasn't to me. And I am sure there are others out there that don't know this either. Here are the steps to follow:

1. On your tablet make sure the "Bluetooth Tethering" is not checked. I tried this and it didn't work. Go to settings>wireless & networks>tethering and uncheck the box.

2. Enable airplane mode on the tablet.

3. Now go to settings>wireless & networks> enable bluetooth.

4. Now the same for the phone settings>wireless & networks> enable bluetooth.

5. At this point both devices need to be discoverable. This should be inside the wireless and networks>bluetooth settings area on both the tablet and phone.

6. Once both are discoverable you can go to your tablet and select the phone in order to pair the two, settings>wireless & networks>bluetooth settings>

7. You should get a confirmation on both devices...just say OK.

8. At this point on the tablet you should see the phone with a wrench out beside it.

9. Select the wrench and tell it to use the phone as a tether.

That should do it. I hope this helps someone like it did me.


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

This is awesome. Curious, does anyone know if this can still be tracked by Verizon (I have an HTC Thunderbolt)? I know they are cracking down on tethering, so I was wondering if they would still know if you do it via Bluetooth.


----------



## antnyh (Jun 7, 2011)

I personally don't think this would create an issue. It isn't like it is blazing 3G speed. it is limited to the BT connection which is basically a little faster than a USB2.0 connection speed. If they whine about this I would probably change providers.


----------



## mattXdezzi (Jun 12, 2011)

As far as I know vzw cannot actually track tethering through the wifi/wireless tether apps. But if you consume 10gb worth if data they're going to know something is up.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk.


----------



## JAJ (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this post! Will give it a try tonight.


----------



## gitrdone564 (Jun 17, 2011)

I just got the SGT 10.1 and tried this and it's no worky worky. I have the 16GB Wifi Only.


----------



## dseo80 (Aug 9, 2011)

This only works with phones with android bluetooth stack - most HTC, Samsung phones will not work. seems to work fine on motorola droidx


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I couldn't get it to work with my Droid X...


----------



## whitephoenix (Aug 23, 2011)

I have been banging my head about using my droid phone to tether by 10.1 via bluetooth and was relieved to read your post. However, when I get your point 9, my wrench does not give me any options. I have paired the two devices (my droid phone is a Sony Ericsson mini-pro) . Is there a step I am missing? I have tethered the 10.1 to my laptop to transfer files and wonder if this has activated a setting I need to undo. Your sage advice please.


----------

